# NEED HELP PLEASE!! :( can't boot into single-user mode!!!



## shortay139

I can't boot into single-user mode to fix a kernel panic (which happened after installing a bad driver), oh noes!!! when i hold command+s (all possible different times before or after the chime) absolutely nothing happens i just start in the usual boot mode and get that horrific kernel panic sign. PS: no open firmware protection as far as i know.
I've tried reseting the NVRAM and PRAM.
things i can't and can do:
I CAN'T: use a start up disc
I CAN: access open firmware (or any other boot mode except verbose or single-user mode)
I CAN'T: connect to another mac using a firewire cable, as i have no other mac computers or the cable.
Question: can i access fsck using open firmware?
Info: the computer is an iBook G3 running os x v. 10.2.8
HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yankee Rose

Hello:

You may have a corrupted system file, which is preventing you from entering single-user mode when pressing the Command & S keys upon startup. 

Do you see any messages when attempting to boot into single-user mode?

Did you try resetting PRAM & NVRAM and Open Firmware settings via Open Firmware:

1. Press and hold the Command-Option-O-F keys. You must press this key combination before the gray screen appears.

2. At the Open Firmware prompt, type: reset-nvram

3. Press Return.

4. At the Open Firmware prompt, type: reset-all

5. Press Return.

Example:

0 > reset-nvram
Press Return
0 > reset-all
Press Return

The reset-all command should restart your Mac. If so, you have successfully reset the Open Firmware settings. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## shortay139

i did all that and ABSOLUTELY NOTHING happens when i try to boot in to single-user mode, no prompt, no sign, no nothing! that's my biggest problem. if you know any other ways of running fsck through the boot screen do tell!


----------



## Yankee Rose

Hello again -

No error messages appear?

What is preventing you from booting with an OS CD?

Just double checking: When trying to boot into Single User Mode, you are only pressing the Command (Apple) and S keys, correct?

Did you (or the computer owner or administrator) enable Open Firmware Password Protection? If so, that disables entering Single User Mode. See here.


----------



## shortay139

yeah i don't have an os cd so that won't do any good, and if open firmware password protection is enabled, then i would at least get a password promt, right? but instead i get nothing.


----------



## shortay139

one more thing: i've tried putting in "setenv security-mode none" in the open firmware, then trying to reboot into single-user mode, same thing, doesn't work! i'm going insane i can't figure it out! all i need to do is run fsck to fix a simple kernel panic (NOT hardware-related). NEED HELP!


----------

